# [SOLVED]Configurar Tableta Digitalizadora

## afkael

Hola, me regalaron una tableta gráfica genius mousepen 8x6, seguí las guias que encontré (la mayoría de Ubuntu) y al final no logré hacerla funcionar.. todo está bien encaminado me parece, sin embargo cuando acerco el lapiz a la tableta para utilizarlo, el puntero desaparece en lugar de dejarse manejar por la tableta.. se me hace que es algo del xorg.. no se.

Este es el xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "i2c"

    Load   "ddc"

    Load   "vbe"

    Load   "glx"

#   Load        "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "keyboard"

    Option "XkbLayout"    "es"

    Option "XkbModel"     "pc105"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Tablet"

    Option "Name" "Tablet WP8060U"

    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    driver "wizardpen"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

    Option "Type" "stylus"

    Option "Mode" "Absolute"

    Option "TopX" "826"

    Option "MaxX" "32747"

    Option "BottomY" "32762"

    Option "TopY" "2626"

    Option "BottomX" "32747"

    Option "TopZ" "128"

    Option "MaxY" "32762"

    Option "MaxZ" "1024"

    Option "BottomZ" "1024"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

    VertRefresh 43 - 60

    HorizSync   28 - 80

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VESA"

    Driver    "nvidia"

    Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    #Option "RenderAccel" "on"

    #Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

    #Option "BusType" "PCI"

    #Option "ColorTiling" "on"

    #Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "VESA"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        ViewPort   0 0

        Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen 0    "Screen 1"

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Tablet" "SendCoreEvents"

    #InputDevice "Synaptics1" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

y alguna otra data:

```

inferno afkael # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=5543 Product=0005 Version=0100

N: Name="UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U"                

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input0                

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3                     

U: Uniq=                                         

H: Handlers=mouse2 event3                        

B: EV=1f                                         

B: KEY=c01 3f0001 0 0 0 0                        

B: REL=303                                       

B: ABS=100000f                                   

B: MSC=10

inferno afkael # cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product

Tablet WP8060U

EHCI Host Controller

OHCI Host Controller

OHCI Host Controller

OHCI Host Controller

OHCI Host Controller

OHCI Host Controller

inferno afkael # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 5543:0005 UC-Logic Technology Corp.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

```

el driver (módulo) lo compilé yo, con un paquete llamado wizardpen-0.6.0.2

Al utilizar una herramienta llamada "calibrate" que sale de compilar el modulo (y devuelve parte de los parametros que hay que agregar el xorg.conf para determinar el tamaño de la tableta) funciona bien, por lo que supongo que no es el driver... en fin, cualquier otra data que pueda ser útil nomás pidanlá. GraciasLast edited by afkael on Sun Feb 15, 2009 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

No tengo experiencia con este tipo de hardware, pero podriamos mirar en los logs de xorg para ver si arroja algún tipo de error ahí. Postea el contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log por si hubiera algo relevante ahí.

----------

## afkael

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No tengo experiencia con este tipo de hardware, pero podriamos mirar en los logs de xorg para ver si arroja algún tipo de error ahí. Postea el contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log por si hubiera algo relevante ahí.

 

Servido... (es algo extenso y no cabe en el post.. mejor pongo un pastebin)

http://pastebin.com/m75878579

----------

## i92guboj

Por el error del final yo diría que por algún motivo X no es capaz de interpretar los mensajes de la tableta. He encontrado esto, que debería ser fácilmente adaptable a Gentoo.

http://www.proyectofedora.org/wiki/index.php/Instalaci%C3%B3n/HardwareCompatible/Tablets/WizardPen

Quizás usando evdev en lugar del driver wizardpen consigas hacerla funcionar  :Wink: 

----------

## afkael

he modificado esta parte del xorg:

```
Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier "Tablet" 

    Option "Name" "Tablet WP8060U" 

    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true" 

    driver "wizardpen" 

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3" 

    Option "Type" "stylus" 

    Option "Mode" "Absolute" 

    Option "TopX" "0" 

    Option "MaxX" "32747" 

    Option "BottomY" "32762" 

    Option "TopY" "0" 

    Option "BottomX" "32747" 

    Option "TopZ" "128" 

    Option "MaxY" "32762" 

    Option "MaxZ" "1024" 

    Option "BottomZ" "1024" 

EndSection
```

y ha aparecido el puntero.. sólo que se mueve desde la esquina superior izquierda hasta unos 1.5cm en diagonal hacia el medio.. lo que me hace suponer que los valores TopX y TopY son correctos pero no MaxX y MaxY (aunque asignarle valores más grandes tiene las mismas consecuencias)...

Nuevo Xorg.0.log:

http://pastebin.com/m3c75de39

 *Quote:*   

> Quizás usando evdev en lugar del driver wizardpen consigas hacerla funcionar 

 

mmm.. alguna página dónde encontrar información sobre ello?

----------

## afkael

Sigo sin hacer funcionar la tableta, se mueve en un área de alrededor de un centimetro en diagonal (el área, no el movimiento.. el movimiento es tal y como desplazo el lápiz) en la esquina superior izquierda de la pantalla.

Encontré éste blog que tiene al parecer mucha información: http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/

La dificultad es que no manejo el english, pero entre los comentarios me parece que alguna aproximación al problema de mi targeta hay, además se habla de alguna versión en particular del xorg... también he visto que los pasos para la configuración de hardy e intrepid son diferentes.

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida, includo me interesé por la alternativa de evdev, pero i92guboj tiró la piedra y a mi, que soy lento, me dió en la cara, no encontré nada en google... Saludos y Gracias

# lshal: http://pastebin.com/m68fffea5

# /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m8b16802

estoy usando la versión 0.7.0-alpha del driver, lo hice después de provar con la 0.6.2 y que no funcionara.

Si alguien me dijera si está al menos comentado mi problema en ese blog o en internet se los agradeceré infinitamente. Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No tendría tiempo ya mismo para leer todos los comentarios pero fijate que podés Traducir el artículo completo usando http://translate.google.com

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Sobre lo de evdev, lo primero sería ver si consigues una respuesta básica del dispositivo. Si no pues seguramente no ande con evdev, pero si hace algo entonces puede que sirva.

Una sección básica de evdev en xorg.conf sería así:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "wizardpen"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "Name"   "wizardpen"

   Option      "Device"     "/dev/input/<loquesea>"

EndSection

```

El principal problema es identificar el nodo correcto bajo /dev/input. No tengo gran experiencia con evdev, yo incluso sigo usando los drivers viejo para teclado y ratón. Es por eso que no fui más específico. No se si funcionará con tu tableta pero por probar no perdemos nada.

----------

## afkael

weno... actualmente estoy usando ubuntu intrepid ibex por el tema de la tableta y funciona sin ningún problema siguiendo la guia de digitalbluewave.. estoy por hacer una instalación desde cero de gentoo y quisiera saber qué información y cómo extraerla (visualizarla) de ubuntu para aplicarla en mi nuevo gentoo

Estoy por iniciar otro hilo para hacer algunas consultas acerca de esa instalación.. pero agradeceria ya tener por claro éste asunto. Gracias

----------------------------------------------------------------EDITO--------------------------------------------------------------------

Con xorg-x11 7.4

```
*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.4

      Latest version installed: 7.4

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       GPL-2
```

y xorg-server 1.5

```
*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.5.3-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.5.3-r2

      Size of files: 5,534 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       xorg-server MIT
```

Puede instalarse de la misma manera que en intrepid ibex como explica en éste guia:

http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/2008/10/genius-wizardpen-with-intrepid-ibex.html

y funciona  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

